# Buying an A6



## rich$infamous (Nov 18, 2006)

ok, I am looking for a 2003 or newer A6. I would like any information on the difference between the 2.7T 3.0 and 4.2. also if anyone can tell me the big differences between the modle years it would be greatly appreciated. Should I be looking for CPO's only?


_Modified by rich$infamous at 9:40 AM 11-18-2006_


----------



## rich$infamous (Nov 18, 2006)

i found an A6 4.2 2003 80k miles $19000.00
yes no good bad ?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Buying an A6 (rich$infamous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rich$infamous* »_...difference between the 2.7T 3.0 and 4.2._Modified by rich$infamous at 9:40 AM 11-18-2006_

Hey Rich
I guess my first question is if you intend to mod the car or not. If not the 4.2 would probably give you the most power out of the box. Although, if you are looking for a manual you would have to choose either the 2.7T or the 3.0, as the 4.2 does not come in manual, as far as I know.
Power.. don't quote me on these numbers, I might be off a couple here and there...
2.7T - stock 255HP chipped 320HP - ($600)
3.0 - stock also around 250HP (I believe), but not much tuning potential. I think there are some companies working on Supercharger packages for this motor and the 4.2, but I am not sure. The 2.7T and the 3.0 share the same body also.
4.2 - 320HP stock. Not much tuning potential same as above. Plenty power though. The body is wider on the 4.2 though. Usually costs quite a bit more than the other two though.
My last suggestion would be to make sure you get the Sport package when you get one. This gets you some nicer seats and upgraded suspension etc. Unless you intend to modify this stuff yourself, then you could possibly save yourself some money buying a standard one.
Hope that starts the ball rolling...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Buying an A6 (Massboykie)*

Actually...
the 3.0 has 220hp
the 2.7T has 250hp and the enigne has twin turbos
the 4.2 has 300hp
I checked up on AudiWorld for the hp numbers for you. If you are looking to upgrade the power the 2.7T is definitely the way to go. But the wide body fender flares on the 4.2 are a very nice addition.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Buying an A6 (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Sweet, at least I was close


----------



## rich$infamous (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanls so much guys. I'm pretty sure im gonna go with the 4.2. I got a thing for 8's and the body is amazing.


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

I just got a 2000 4.2. I love it, it is the best car I have driven. You are correct the body is amazing.
Good luck it took me a while to find one in the ny area.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (passatcr)*

So, things are going well with the new ride? Cool. Have you posted and pics yet?


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

I posted one pic under the title of "show pics of your car" I have not yet figured out how to post pics.


----------

